# 3rd Annual School Safety Conference, 4/1 & 4/2



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

*3rd Annual School Safety Conference*
*Sponsored by NASRO Region 4 and the MJPOA*
*April 1&2, 2008*
Sheraton Four Points Leominster, Massachusetts​
Don't miss this opportunity to learn and network with other Law Enforcement and School Professionals from the New England Region​
*Who Should Attend the Conference?*
School Resource Officers
School Principals
School Administrators 
Juvenile Officers and Detectives
Juvenile Probation Officers
DARE Officers
School Crisis Teams
Gruidance/Adjustment Counselors
And other Law Enforcement or School Related Personnel​
*Workshop Training Topics Will Include*
Threat Assessment 
Fatal Vision Goggles
Gangs
Handwriting Analysis 
Emergency Planning
STARS Toolkit 
Building Strong Partnerships
Missing and Exploited Children
Drugs in Schools
Social Networking 
Legal Updates
Basic SRO 
And many other important topics​*Conference Attendee Registration*
~ $150.00 and Registration due by March 28, 2008 (Cash or Checks only, no PO's)
~ Two snacks and beverage breaks daily
~ Lunch included both days
~ Certificate of Attendance
~ Discounted room rate of $89.00 per night
~ Reception after day 1 activities
~ Day 1 Registration 7:30-8:30 AM, Opening Ceremony 8:45-9:00 AM, General Session begins at 9:00 AM
~ Day 2 General Session begins at 8:30 AM
Please complete the Conference Registration Form and mail to:
MJPOA P.O. Box 14 Concord, MA 01742
For more information contact Officer Lloyd Burke at 6179726580
email: [email protected]​
*3rd Annual School Safety Conference*​
*Sponsored by NASRO Region 4 and MJPOA*​
*Two Day Conference - April 1 & 2, 2008*​
The National Association of School Resource Officers (NASRO) Region 4 and the Massachusetts Juvenile Police Officers Association (MJPOA) are pleased to be cosponsoring the 3 rd Annual School Safety Conference. The conference is being held on Tuesday and Wednesday April 1 st & 2 nd at the Sheraton Four Points - Leominster, located at 99 Erdman Way Leominster, Massachusetts. This is a continuing collaboration between NASRO Region 4 and MJPOA. This conference is anticipated to

provide important and relevant training to over 200 Law Enforcement and School Professionals throughout New England.

Both NASRO and MJPOA are committed to providing professional quality training on juvenile and safe school issues. Hot topics that will be covered during the two day conference include: Threat Assessment Training, Drugs in Schools, Social Networking Web Sites, Graffiti, National Center for Missing and Exploited Children, Fatal Vision Goggles and many other offerings presented by both National and Local representatives.​
The partnership between NASRO and MJPOA continues to grow and move forward to address the needs in relation to providing safe and secure environments in our schools to help students and school staff. For more information visit our website, www.nasro.org​
*What past attendees have said:*​
*"Fantastic conference, lots of information presented and thoroughly explained."*
_*"I would attend another conference and would recommend anyone else to attend."*_
_*"Great conference!! Looking forward to next year."*_
_*"Great time, Great food, well done!"*_​​
_*Mail Registration to: MJPOA*_
_*Post Office Box 14, *_
_*Concord, MA 01742*_​*Click here for application form for 3rd Annual School Safety Conference*


----------

